# Interesting Week...tribute to folks in rescue



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Apologies in advance for a long-winded story/journey here...

In 2012, we got Duke from a breeder in IL. He opened my eyes to a whole new way of looking at the world and the "role" of a dog in a family. In 2014 he helped me pick out Charlie. I joke that he approved Charlie. The day they met at Charlie's foster home, it was apparent they would get along so well. Charlie opened my eyes to a whole new world of rescue. Through working with both these guys, I've been on a whole new journey of personal self-discovery and what I want to do with my life. Essentially, for me, that means I have a positive impact and leave things better than they were before I got involved.

I started following rescue groups and shelters on Facebook. This showed me the worst and best in people and I felt this need to do something...anything that would help. This isn't a brag post about how "good" I am. I'm far from it. What I've come to realize is that I have tremendous respect for folks in rescue who can handle the good and the bad; those that volunteer at high kill shelters. I just don't have the emotional fortitude for that.

This week, I saw a 7 year old lab that was featured from a high kill shelter in Texas. I noticed him because I thought he was a golden retriever at first. It broke my heart to see him on the euthanasia list with little interest and actual people stepping up. I figured I would offer to donate (make me feel better with little involvement on my part). I have no network in Texas. He was owner surrendered, a victim of divorce. The next thing I knew, a lab rescue was willing to step up if I would foster. This made me feel accountable because I know I can't foster him (my DH not on board and 3 dog limit where I live. I'm a guardian for my mother's GSD so cannot get another dog). This is where I realized I might actually have to "do" something instead of just offering money and giving myself platitudes about I was doing the best I could. I became vested in this boy. I started working with the shelter that was trying to find a rescue for him and eventually found a boarding facility that would temporarily house him until a foster could be found. Lucky Labs Rescue stepped up to rescue him and yesterday he walked his freedom walk from the high kill shelter. He's a little stiff in the gait, but the look on his face as he realized he was leaving the shelter is worth more than anything else in the world. I've watched the video of him several times and feel gratitude for everyone who came together to save him. I spoke with the boarding facility yesterday and the vet (he has a possible case of ringworm) and they are raving about his sweet disposition and how loving he is. 

I believe he will go to his foster home this week and I'm hopeful they will carefully screen all applicants and find the perfect home for him. What I learned just from putting my toe in the water, is that I don't have it in me to do this for more than one animal. I became way too vested and spent a lot of time trying to help. I don't know how folks in rescue full-time don't burn out. I'm going to refocus my efforts closer to home where I have more of a network and see what I can do in a more strategic way.

I'm glad it turned out well for this lab. I would have been heartbroken if it hadn't. If you're interested in seeing his picture, here's a link to his FB page...you'll have to scroll through the pictures and look for Keith (aka Levi)

https://www.facebook.com/sapaurgent...notif_t=photo_reply&notif_id=1481140690556262


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for helping this boy. The "Freedom" Walks and rides are very very special. 

I use to help with Intake for a GR Rescue in my State until it closed down. Although I saw many things I wished I never had, I think the rewards or happy times far out weigh the bad ones.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you!! for trying to help! I saw his story, was so happy to see he had been rescued. 

Having spent a number of years in rescue, it is something you have to 'do', to truly appreciate the commitment, and emotional impact it makes, I saw a lot of joy, and an lot of pain, it is truly an investment of the 'heart'. I have a huge amount of admiration and respect for those who are able to commit to it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Thank you!! for trying to help! I saw his story, was so happy to see he had been rescued.
> 
> Having spent a number of years in rescue, it is something you have to 'do', to truly appreciate the commitment, and emotional impact it makes, I saw a lot of joy, and an lot of pain, it is truly an investment of the 'heart'. I have a huge amount of admiration and respect for those who are able to commit to it.




What's amazing to me is the amount of work behind the scenes that people don't see when they see the happy ending. My part was small in comparison to every one else' and was still more than I realized it was going to be . Just making calls, emails and trying to coordinate with multiple folks. This was just for one dog; imagine taking that out across multiple dogs....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'It takes a village....' - there is a lot of truth to those words, especially when it comes to helping those in need.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you, Jenn. You may think yours was only a small part but to the dog whose life was saved your part was huge. You made a difference and that is never a "small" part.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charliethree said:


> 'It takes a village....' - there is a lot of truth to those words, especially when it comes to helping those in need.


It certainly does take a "Village" to help just one dog. 

The Group I was with was the smallest GR Rescue in my State. I was the only volunteer in my County so I did a number of things besides helping with Intakes. I answered the groups's email acct., screened applicants interested in adopting, got the paperwork together for those wanting to surrender their dog, did some shelter pulls, helped with transport, did some temporary fostering, home visits, dog evaluations, and helped with fundraising when needed. I covered for the Adoption Coordinator whenever she was out of town or on Vacation. 

Some of the GR Rescues are quite big such as Adopt a Golden Atlanta, they have a large number of volunteers, foster homes, all kinds of support from the community. It's amazing what they have been able to do and the number of Goldens they have taken in and placed. 

I miss being involved with a GR Rescue, the closet one to me now is about 2. 5 hours away.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thx Jenn for posting this. I cannot comprehend how a divorced couple can just send their family member (dog) to a high kill shelter. Poor Levi was probably wondering what he did to be placed there and where his Mom and Dad were. Hope this boy has a bright future ahead of him when the right family adopts him and provides a forever home. Thank God for all those involved in rescue.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks, Jenn, for helping Keith/Levi. I see what you mean about his being more of a lab/retriever mix - his ears don't fit with a purebred lab.
(I must admit, though, his story didn't affect me nearly as much as the picture of the chow blend, in a concrete run. She is 14. 14! After all those years of belonging, she is in a cage. And I can't do anything to help. And I cry, which is useless.)


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for helping him. And you can and do get burned out if you do it for a while. I have been there and done that. But I still do it one dog at a time. Okay, sometimes two.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

If you are interested the daycare/boarding facility posted an update on Keith (Levi) today. They love him! Said he is so playful

https://www.facebook.com/ThePetsInn/posts/1882682681960592


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Thanks, Jenn, for helping Keith/Levi. I see what you mean about his being more of a lab/retriever mix - his ears don't fit with a purebred lab.
> (I must admit, though, his story didn't affect me nearly as much as the picture of the chow blend, in a concrete run. She is 14. 14! After all those years of belonging, she is in a cage. And I can't do anything to help. And I cry, which is useless.)




I hope I posted the right album; the one I shared is for the saved/rescued dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

The link was the right one, Jenn. Keith/Levi is pictures #138 and #139. He'll make someone a wonderful friend.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pilgrim - it does break your heart when you see how close all those dogs came and you wonder how they ended up where they did. We'll continue to have that problem while people view dogs as property and disposable. I'm hopeful that will change as awareness grows (a lot in part to social media) and the acceptance that dogs are sentient beings and protected by laws (I hope)...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Pilgrim - it does break your heart when you see how close all those dogs came and you wonder how they ended up where they did. We'll continue to have that problem while people view dogs as property and disposable. I'm hopeful that will change as awareness grows (a lot in part to social media) and the acceptance that dogs are sentient beings and protected by laws (I hope)...


Totally agree with this. However, on the flipside, work needs to be done to change the perception that rescued dogs are somehow 'broken', unhealthy and 'expensive', in time, money, commitment and 'heart ache', most need nothing more than any other dog, a good home, and the commitment to teaching the dog the skills it need to live with a family.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Totally agree with this. However, on the flipside, work needs to be done to change the perception that rescued dogs are somehow 'broken', unhealthy and 'expensive', in time, money, commitment and 'heart ache', most need nothing more than any other dog, a good home, and the commitment to teaching the dog the skills it need to live with a family.




Agree with this 100%.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A lot of times dogs end up in shelters because the owners are unaware there are breed specific Rescue Groups that will take them or the owners don't know what the Rescue Groups are about, how they operate, etc. and think the shelter is their only option when they have been unsuccessful re-homing the dog themselves. 

I live close to the largest MC Base on the E Coast, the GR Rescue I helped took in quite a few dogs from Military people that were being deployed or sent to Bases overseas and couldn't take the dog with them. 

We had some that had health and/or behavioral problems, but very few. 
Most of the ones we took in were well behaved, had been trained and were family members but due to changes in the owner's life, they needed to be surrendered.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I checked on Keith (Levi) today. They said he is doing fine; they can tell he is well trained and a great companion animal. He walks nicely on leash. I'm so happy a rescue stepped up for him.

I walked dogs today at the animal shelter I volunteer at. It's snowing and it was so awesome to see the dogs just being dogs and having a good time. Every single one I took out to the play area had an absolute blast romping in the snow and running zoomies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> I checked on Keith (Levi) today. They said he is doing fine; they can tell he is well trained and a great companion animal. He walks nicely on leash. I'm so happy a rescue stepped up for him.
> 
> I walked dogs today at the animal shelter I volunteer at. It's snowing and it was so awesome to see the dogs just being dogs and having a good time. Every single one I took out to the play area had an absolute blast romping in the snow and running zoomies.


Aww thank you, you made those dogs day.


----------

